# Crise sísmica Mediterrâneo-ocidental  2016



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2016 às 14:42)

*Não é em Portugal mas...*
    5.0
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-01-21 13:47:22.0 UTC
Location    35.76 N ; 3.74 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    IV Effects: Largely Observed
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=483566

    3.2
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-01-21 13:57:56.0 UTC
Location    35.71 N ; 3.83 W
Depth    2 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    F Effects: Felt
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=483573


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2016 às 14:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Não é em Portugal mas...*
> 5.0
> Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
> Date time    2016-01-21 13:47:22.0 UTC
> ...


Report: Earthquake felt in Granada, Málaga and Jaén provinces in Spain


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2016 às 15:44)

Fuente: http://www.ign.es/ign/layout/sismo.do


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2016 às 12:29)

Pek disse:


> Fuente: http://www.ign.es/ign/layout/sismo.do



As notícias avançam que foi um sismo de 6,1 pelas 4:22h, o IPMA não mostra nada nesse valor à hora que referem, apenas 5,6.
Só por acaso, esse grande sismo não está a causar mais sismos na costa algarvia? Notei que houve 2 desde as 4h e pico.


----------



## fablept (25 Jan 2016 às 15:11)

vamm disse:


> As notícias avançam que foi um sismo de 6,1 pelas 4:22h, o IPMA não mostra nada nesse valor à hora que referem, apenas 5,6.
> Só por acaso, esse grande sismo não está a causar mais sismos na costa algarvia? Notei que houve 2 desde as 4h e pico.



Diferentes redes sísmicas, geralmente apresentam diferentes magnitudes..o IPMA calculou o sismo como magnitude 5.6 de acordo com as estações sísmicas que tem acesso, mas ainda poderá corrigir a magnitude.

É normal que mais sismos ocorram ao longo da fronteira das placas Euroasiática e Africana, pois houve uma grande ruptura numa zona dessa fronteira.
Até pode-se dizer que os sismos sentidos no dia 21 nos Açores, com magnitudes Ml4.1 e Ml3.0, estão relacionados com o sismo de Ml4.7 na costa marroquina no mesmo dia. E hoje após o sismo M6.2, ocorreu outro sismo sentido nos Açores, no mesmo local do dia 21.


----------



## nunessimoes (25 Jan 2016 às 16:59)

fablept disse:


> Diferentes redes sísmicas, geralmente apresentam diferentes magnitudes..o IPMA calculou o sismo como magnitude 5.6 de acordo com as estações sísmicas que tem acesso, mas ainda poderá corrigir a magnitude.
> 
> É normal que mais sismos ocorram ao longo da fronteira das placas Euroasiática e Africana, pois houve uma grande ruptura numa zona dessa fronteira.
> Até pode-se dizer que os sismos sentidos no dia 21 nos Açores, com magnitudes Ml4.1 e Ml3.0, estão relacionados com o sismo de Ml4.7 na costa marroquina no mesmo dia. E hoje após o sismo M6.2, ocorreu outro sismo sentido nos Açores, no mesmo local do dia 21.


Houve uma grande ruptura nessa zona?
Podes explicar melhor  ?

Estes sismos de média intensidade podem antever sismos de maior magnitude? E como nos poderia afectar num sismo de maior magnitude?


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2016 às 17:12)

fablept disse:


> Diferentes redes sísmicas, geralmente apresentam diferentes magnitudes..o IPMA calculou o sismo como magnitude 5.6 de acordo com as estações sísmicas que tem acesso, mas ainda poderá corrigir a magnitude.
> 
> É normal que mais sismos ocorram ao longo da fronteira das placas Euroasiática e Africana, pois houve uma grande ruptura numa zona dessa fronteira.
> Até pode-se dizer que os sismos sentidos no dia 21 nos Açores, com magnitudes Ml4.1 e Ml3.0, estão relacionados com o sismo de Ml4.7 na costa marroquina no mesmo dia. E hoje após o sismo M6.2, ocorreu outro sismo sentido nos Açores, no mesmo local do dia 21.



Perguntei porque ao longo das réplicas (que têm sido imensas), houve um a SW de Faro.
2016-01-25 12:07 35,40 -3,86 30 1,9 NE Al Hoceima (MARR) --- --- -
2016-01-25 11:41 36,52 -8,16 15 2,5 SW Faro --- --- -
2016-01-25 11:29 35,48 -4,02 3 3,2 NW Al Hoceima (MARR) --- --- -
2016-01-25 11:23 35,47 -3,93 10 2,3 N Al Hoceima (MARR) --- --- -
2016-01-25 11:16 35,35 -3,86 10 3,1 NE Al Hoceima (MARR) --- --- -
2016-01-25 11:13 35,10 -3,48 10 2,8 SE Al Hoceima (MARR) --- --- -
2016-01-25 10:55 35,49 -3,87 10 2,9 NE Al Hoceima (MARR) --- --- -


----------



## fablept (25 Jan 2016 às 19:14)

nunessimoes disse:


> Houve uma grande ruptura nessa zona?
> Podes explicar melhor  ?
> 
> Estes sismos de média intensidade podem antever sismos de maior magnitude? E como nos poderia afectar num sismo de maior magnitude?



Houve uma grande ruptura (ou deslocamento da falha sísmica) naquela zona, a comparar com a sismicidade anterior (na última semana), fazendo umas contas muito rudes, se o sismo de magnitude 5.0 que ocorreu naquela zona no dia 21, teve uma ruptura de 10km, este sismo de Mw6.3, teve uma ruptura 10x superior, ex: 115km..
O método como as duas placas movimentaram-se neste sismo é possível consultar no "focal mechanism" ilustrado numa "beachball".
Podes consultar a BeachBall deste sismo aqui:
Sismos Internacionais 2016

É muito dificil antever sismos baseados em sismicidade anterior (já houve casos em que se conseguiu antever), este sismo de magnitude 6.3 foi precedido por um sismo de magnitude 5.0 no dia 21, mas ninguem conseguiu antever este novo sismo com uma amplitude superior a 10x. Assim é quase impossível dizer o impacto deste sismo noutras zonas sísmicas junto a Portugal Continental..pode gerar mais tensão, mas tb pode retirar tensão.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2016 às 19:25)

pode existir o "fecho eclair" este sismo pode ter colocado pressão noutra parte da falha, há um estudo que não consigo achar em que os sismólogos determinaram com grande exactidão um sismo na Turquia baseados em ocorrências anteriores. Do que me lembro depois de um grande sismo determinaram que o próximo epicentro se deslocava em direcção a Grécia


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2016 às 22:59)

Valente sismo na costa Marroquina.  A nossa menina está tão quietinha, que nunca mais deu sinal de vida, a falha de Gorringe. No dia 23 (sábado) houve um S do Cabo de São Vicente de 3.9 mas não foi sentido. 

Vamos ver, se a tensão não se desloca para Gorringe.  Já vai mais de 6 anos, sobre o último abalo bem significativo de 6.1. Este sim, meteu muito respeito.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2016 às 01:47)

Alguns pequenos sismos no Continente num intervalo de 3h, provavelmente consequência do sismo de Alboran.






2016-01-25 23:14 
38,27 -8,58 
12km 
M1,6 
N Grândola 

2016-01-25 22:07 
38,91 -8,35 
2km 
M1,9 
SE Coruche 

2016-01-25 21:36 
37,28 -7,77 
M0,2 
NE S.Brás de Alportel 

2016-01-25 20:19 
38,92 -7,98
M1,2 
E Mora 


Nos próximos tempos é normal que se vá libertando alguma energia em pequenas doses um pouco por toda a área circundante, sejam as réplicas perto do epicentro, ou pequenas repercussões no mar ou mesmo na península.


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2016 às 21:13)

Terremoto de magnitud 4.5 frente a las costas de Granada y Almería a unos10 km de profundidad. Ampliamente sentido en Andalucía Oriental.

Localización: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mecanismo:






Ajuste:






Fases: http://www.ign.es/ign/none/sismoDetalleTerremotosFasesDat.do?locale=es&evid=1369811&zona=1


Registro sísmico del sismómetro de Chimeneas (Granada):







Mapa de intensidades de las localidades en que se ha sentido:






Sismicidad (3.0 y superior) en la zona desde 1960 incluyendo el terremoto de hoy:


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 14:55)

Magnitude    3.6
Region    *STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-02-05 09:02:59.7 UTC
Location    35.55 N ; 3.80 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *F Effects: Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=486743


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2016 às 18:03)

Não é cá mas é perto... 
Magnitude    3.9
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-03-07 12:33:18.6 UTC
Location    35.52 N ; 4.98 W
Depth    30 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *F Effects: Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=492794


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2016 às 21:33)

Magnitude    2.6
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-03-07 20:32:39.0 UTC
Location    35.53 N ; 3.78 W
Depth    15 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *III Effects: Weakly Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=492850


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2016 às 09:04)

*Magnitude    4.6
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-09 23:46:07.6 UTC
Location    35.69 N ; 3.63 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *V Effects: Strong Shaking*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=493253



*Edit: USGS mostra 4.9*


*M4.9 - 58km N of Boudinar, Morocco*
2016-03-09 23:46:07 (UTC)
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us10004wer#general_region


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2016 às 09:06)

Magnitude    3.1
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-03-10 05:25:00.7 UTC
Location    35.34 N ; 3.79 W
Depth    20 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=493307

Magnitude    3.2
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-03-10 05:39:09.2 UTC
Location    35.61 N ; 3.71 W
Depth    2 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=493312


Magnitude    3.3
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-03-10 05:56:16.3 UTC
Location    35.38 N ; 3.81 W
Depth    40 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=493318


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Mar 2016 às 13:45)

Está activa a zona.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2016 às 14:01)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Está activa a zona.


Pois está e os sismos não param... já há mais mas não postei para não ser demasiado monótono...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2016 às 19:49)

Magnitude    3.1
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-03-10 19:18:23.5 UTC
Location    35.62 N ; 3.61 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=493437


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2016 às 21:35)

também reparei agora tem havido muitos sismos no mediterrânico a sul de Espanha, anda ali molho, está activa, espero que continue é assim de intensidades fracas


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2016 às 12:57)

Magnitude    3.8
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-03-10 23:04:19.1 UTC
Location    35.70 N ; 3.68 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *III Effects: Weakly Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=493469


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2016 às 13:03)

*Magnitude    4.8
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-11 04:16:47.9 UTC
Location    35.66 N ; 3.68 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *V Effects: Strong Shaking*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=493525


*USGS mostra 5.3!*


*M5.3 - 62km NNE of Al Hoceima, Morocco*
2016-03-11 04:16:48 (UTC)
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us10004wp4#general_region
[/quote]


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2016 às 16:36)

*Magnitude    4.0
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-11 09:40:19.5 UTC
Location    35.71 N ; 3.67 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=493587


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2016 às 22:04)

*Magnitude    3.2
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-12 18:09:18.6 UTC
Location    35.66 N ; 3.68 W
Depth    5 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    F Effects: Felt

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=493936


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2016 às 22:08)

USGS tem os sismos de Gibraltar a 5.2...

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthqua...ue,"map":true,"settings":false,"help":false}}


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2016 às 22:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> USGS tem os sismos de Gibraltar a 5.2...
> 
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/#{"feed":"1day_m25","search":null,"listFormat":"default","sort":"newest","basemap":"grayscale","autoUpdate":true,"restrictListToMap":true,"timeZone":"utc","mapposition":[[-48.6909603909255,239.76562499999997],[77.54209596075547,534.7265625]],"overlays":{"plates":true},"viewModes":{"list":true,"map":true,"settings":false,"help":false}}



O EMSC coloca esses dois sismos com a magnitude de 4.9 e 4.8. É impressionante a quantidade de sismos que ocorrem na mesma zona desde Janeiro.


----------



## criz0r (13 Mar 2016 às 00:14)

Muita energia libertada, pode ser bom ou mau sinal tendo em conta a zona onde é.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Mar 2016 às 00:56)

uma perguntar porque é que estão a postar esses sismo em sismos Portugal se estão a ocorrer no lado de lá do estreito em frente a Melilla


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2016 às 09:43)

camrov8 disse:


> uma perguntar porque é que estão a postar esses sismo em sismos Portugal se estão a ocorrer no lado de lá do estreito em frente a Melilla


Porque estes sismos se estão a dar na mesma região transformante que gerou o sismo de 1775 e que vai da região açoreana do rift até ao mediterrâneo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2016 às 09:45)

criz0r disse:


> Muita energia libertada, pode ser bom ou mau sinal tendo em conta a zona onde é.


Eu penso que nesta zona é mau, porque pode reactivar ou gerar mais tensão noutras secções da transformante historicamente mais perigosas... mas posso estar enganado...


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 11:43)

o pessoal não liga muito mas a nossa zona é activa, quer em Portugal (mais a sul) quer nos Açores, e estes vários sismos na mesma zona a sul de Espanha no mesmo rifte que passa a sul de Portugal que vai até aos Açores é uma prova disso, isto a qualquer momento pode haver um sismo forte nas nossas zonas, penso que não seja uma questão de se vai acontecer mas sim quando, claro que pode acontecer já daqui a 1h, amanhã, daqui a 100 anos ou mesmo daqui a milhares de anos


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2016 às 12:00)

david 6 disse:


> o pessoal não liga muito mas a nossa zona é activa, quer em Portugal (mais a sul) quer nos Açores, e estes vários sismos na mesma zona a sul de Espanha no mesmo rifte que passa a sul de Portugal que vai até aos Açores é uma prova disso, isto a qualquer momento pode haver um sismo forte nas nossas zonas, penso que não seja uma questão de se vai acontecer mas sim quando, claro que pode acontecer já daqui a 1h, amanhã, daqui a 100 anos ou mesmo daqui a milhares de anos


Olha eu não acabei o curso de geologia, mas estive muito perto de o fazer (não acabei por questões pessoais), e do que me lembro o grande sismo já devia ter acontecido... estamos em contagem decrescente. O que está a acontecer, segundo a  teoria mais plausível e consensual, é a formação de uma nova zona de subducção por de baixo da Península Iberica e o primeiro rompimento da placa oceânica atlântica gerou o sismo de 1755. Daí para cá tem-se registado vários grandes sismos por de baixo da peninsula, quer em Portugal mas principalmente em território espanhol, que atestam a progressão em profunfidade da mesma placa, por isso sismos de grande profundidade e pouco sentidos à superfície, de intensidade igual ou superior a M6.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Mar 2016 às 12:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Porque estes sismos se estão a dar na mesma região transformante que gerou o sismo de 1775 e que vai da região açoreana do rift até ao mediterrâneo.


Não me convence pois o sismo de 1755 ocorreu na zona de Gorringe e estudos recentes demonstram ser uma zona de subducção  em formação para alem que fica muito longe da zona da crise actual, então tínhamos de considerar toda a falha euro asiática como sismos Portugal, e tenho notado que existem post em sismos internacional sobre esta crise


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2016 às 13:30)

camrov8 disse:


> Não me convence pois o sismo de 1755 ocorreu na zona de Gorringe e estudos recentes demonstram ser uma zona de subducção  em formação para alem que fica muito longe da zona da crise actual, então tínhamos de considerar toda a falha euro asiática como sismos Portugal, e tenho notado que existem post em sismos internacional sobre esta crise


Também não quero convencer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2016 às 20:08)

Magnitude    3.6
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-03-14 16:03:58.0 UTC
Location    36.89 N ; 4.88 W
Depth    21 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *F Effects: Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=494339


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 08:57)

*Magnitude    5.0
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-15 04:40:38.9 UTC
Location    35.66 N ; 3.71 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *V Effects: Strong Shaking*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=494450


*Edit: USGS mostra 5.6!*


*M5.6 - 63km NNE of Al Hoceima, Morocco*
2016-03-15 04:40:40 (UTC)
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us10004xp4#general_region


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 08:59)

*Magnitude    3.6
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-03-14 16:03:58.0 UTC
Location    36.89 N ; 4.88 W
Depth    21 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    F Effects: Felt
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=494339


Magnitude    5.0
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-03-15 04:40:38.9 UTC
Location    35.66 N ; 3.71 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    V Effects: Strong Shaking
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=494450


Edit: USGS mostra 5.6!


M5.6 - 63km NNE of Al Hoceima, Morocco
2016-03-15 04:40:40 (UTC)
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us10004xp4#general_region



Magnitude    3.9
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-15 04:46:28.6 UTC
Location    35.62 N ; 3.76 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *IV Effects: Largely Observed*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=494461


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 09:01)

... e continua, 3.2, 3.1, 3.0, 3.1 ...


----------



## Pek (15 Mar 2016 às 10:24)

*Terremoto en Melilla: un nuevo temblor sacude la ciudad y se siente en Málaga*
*El seísmo de magnitud 4,8 se produce poco después de otro, más lejano, de 5,6 y se ha sentido en Málaga*

Melilla / Madrid 15 MAR 2016 - 10:41 CET






El terremoto de Melilla se ha sentido en Málaga. En la imagen, sismicidad en la zona de Alborán hasta el 11 de marzo. MINISTERIO DE FOMENTO

Un terremoto de magnitud 5,6 se ha registrado esta madrugada en el mar de Alborán a 63 kilómetros de la localidad marroquí de Alhucemas y a 79 de la ciudad autónoma española de Melilla, sintiéndose en Málaga, informó el Servicio Geológico de EEUU (USGS). El seísmo ocurrió a una profundidad de 10 kilómetros, y a una distancia de 65 kilómetros de Tirhanimine y a 162 kilómetros de Gibraltar, según el USGS, que mide los movimientos telúricos en todo el mundo. Por el momento, se desconoce si el terremoto ha podido causar víctimas o daños materiales.

Minutos antes, el Instituto Geográfico Nacional español (IGN) informó de un nuevo temblor de tierra de 4,8 de magnitud y con epicentro en el Mar de Alborán frente a la costa de la ciudad marroquí de Alhucemas que se ha sentido en Melilla. El temblor se ha producido a 75 kilómetros de Melilla y se ha podido sentir también en Málaga.

Fuentes de emergencias recibieron numerosas llamadas de ciudadanos alarmados pero de momento no se ha producido ninguna incidencia destacables.

El mar de Alborán lleva semanas registrando terremotos de magnitud suficiente para ser percibidos por la población de las localidades cercanas. El [URL='http://politica.elpais.com/politica/2016/01/26/actualidad/1453818290_550863.html']más fuerte, de magnitud 6,3, tuvo lugar el pasado 25 de enero y afectó especialmente a la Ciudad Autónoma Melilla, donde 26 personas resultaron heridas y se registraron daños valorados en 12 millones de euros. Ese seísmo tuvo 60 réplicas que multiplicaron los daños, pero no hubo que lamentar víctimas.[/URL]

Fuente: http://politica.elpais.com/politica/2016/03/15/actualidad/1458023376_266131.html
http://politica.elpais.com/politica/2016/01/26/actualidad/1453818290_550863.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 10:39)

Vince disse:


> @luismeteo3  é preferível editares um post e acrescentares informação do que estar a postar vários seguidos


Ok, e já agora o que preferem os moderadores, pôr toda a informação relativa a esta crise sismica aqui, nos sismos internacionais ou criar um topico novo? Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2016 às 10:46)

Para evitar a confusão o melhor seria o internacional mas percebo o argumento do uso do tópico nacional,
Como é uma crise sísmica próxima e prolongada pode criar-se um tópico dedicado, já trato disso.


----------



## james (15 Mar 2016 às 11:48)

Crises sísmicas não significam que vem aí um grande terramoto. Muitas vezes até serve para libertar a tensão. Alguns dos maiores sismos da história apareceram completamente do nada. 

Penso que as zonas de maior atividade sísmica no nosso país são     o vale do Tejo, o Algarve e os Açores.  Acho que no Norte e na  Madeira,  o risco sísmico é baixo. 

Historicamente, ocorre um grande sismo por cá  a cada 2 séculos.  O último sismo significativo ocorreu em 1969. Pela lógica histórica, só daqui a 2 séculos é que teremos um novo grande sismo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 12:04)

james disse:


> Crises sísmicas não significam que vem aí um grande terramoto. Muitas vezes até serve para libertar a tensão. Alguns dos maiores sismos da história apareceram completamente do nada.
> 
> Penso que as zonas de maior atividade sísmica no nosso país são     o vale do Tejo, o Algarve e os Açores.  Acho que no Norte e na  Madeira,  o risco sísmico é baixo.
> 
> Historicamente, ocorre um grande sismo por cá  a cada 2 séculos.  O último sismo significativo ocorreu em 1969. Pela lógica histórica, só daqui a 2 séculos é que teremos um novo grande sismo.


Caro amigo, não é isso que os geólogos dizem... mas enfim, espero que tenha razão.


----------



## james (15 Mar 2016 às 12:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Caro amigo, não é isso que os geólogos dizem... mas enfim, espero que tenha razão.




Em alguns casos, também pode ocorrer. Mas é só a minha opinião como leigo, não tenho formação nesta área.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 12:37)

james disse:


> Em alguns casos, também pode ocorrer. Mas é só a minha opinião como leigo, não tenho formação nesta área.


Pois claro, e mesmo para os especialistas é com uma grande dose de especulação... mas esta área do mediterrâneo é extremamente complexa. Para além do choque entre a placa Euro-asiática com a placa Africana, temos a interacção com as falhas transformantes que vêem do Rift (região dos Açores). Se entrarmos em conta com a possível nova zona de subducção em formação de baixo da Peninsula Iberica... enfim, só mesmo para especialistas!


----------



## fablept (15 Mar 2016 às 14:04)

E não esquecer que a zona epicentral desta crise é uma zona vulcânica..mas acho que é uma hipótese muito remota que esta crise sísmica tenha origem vulcânica.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 14:12)

fablept disse:


> E não esquecer que a zona epicentral desta crise é uma zona vulcânica..mas acho que é uma hipótese muito remota que esta crise sísmica tenha origem vulcânica.


Pois de facto... mas deve ser principalmente tectónica...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 16:39)

*Magnitude    3.3
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-15 06:30:09.8 UTC
Location    35.72 N ; 3.70 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *IV Effects: Largely Observed*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=494479

*Magnitude    3.1
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-15 10:30:38.8 UTC
Location    35.73 N ; 3.66 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=494526


----------



## Pek (15 Mar 2016 às 18:48)

Elevan la magnitud del terremoto de esta madrugada a 5.2.







Mapa de las intensidades con que se ha sentido:






Terremotos sentidos por la población en los últimos 5 días:






Fuente: Instituto Geográfico Nacional

Casi todos en la zona del Mar de Alborán...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2016 às 17:09)

*Magnitude    3.9
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-16 16:27:34.9 UTC
Location    35.23 N ; 3.76 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *IV Effects: Largely Observed*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=494741


----------



## carlitinhos (16 Mar 2016 às 18:38)

para os entendidos neste ambito, isto é anomalo??? o que poderá estar por tras desta crise sismica???, poderá evidencial algo de mais "grave" que atinja a peninsula iberica? se puderem ajudar a esclarecer a quem nada pesca deste assunto, agradeço.

cumpts


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2016 às 18:43)

carlitinhos disse:


> para os entendidos neste ambito, isto é anomalo??? o que poderá estar por tras desta crise sismica???, poderá evidencial algo de mais "grave" que atinja a peninsula iberica? se puderem ajudar a esclarecer a quem nada pesca deste assunto, agradeço.
> 
> cumpts


*Revisto para M4.4!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2016 às 18:44)

*Magnitude    3.2
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-16 16:39:21.4 UTC
Location    35.69 N ; 3.60 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *F Effects: Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=494746


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2016 às 18:48)

carlitinhos disse:


> para os entendidos neste ambito, isto é anomalo??? o que poderá estar por tras desta crise sismica???, poderá evidencial algo de mais "grave" que atinja a peninsula iberica? se puderem ajudar a esclarecer a quem nada pesca deste assunto, agradeço.
> 
> cumpts


Não é nada fácil responder à sua pergunta... tanto pode evoluir favoravelmente ou não. Esta região tal como já foi dito é extremamente complexa e pouco mais resta que monitorizar a situação...


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mar 2016 às 18:55)

carlitinhos disse:


> para os entendidos neste ambito, isto é anomalo??? o que poderá estar por tras desta crise sismica???, poderá evidencial algo de mais "grave" que atinja a peninsula iberica? se puderem ajudar a esclarecer a quem nada pesca deste assunto, agradeço.
> 
> cumpts


A verdade é que ninguém  sabe, em sismologia é tudo muito incerto pode ser só uma crise e parar do nada, para já esta muita tensão a ser libertada na que-la zona, o que pode ser mau para outro pontos da falha


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2016 às 19:59)

*Magnitude    3.1
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-16 19:39:34.3 UTC
Location    35.64 N ; 3.71 W
Depth    2 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=494770

*Magnitude    3.5
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-16 19:43:09.1 UTC
Location    35.65 N ; 3.71 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=494772


----------



## jorgeanimal (16 Mar 2016 às 21:38)

Recebi um relato de um sismo sentido na malveira.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2016 às 21:53)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Recebi um relato de um sismo sentido na malveira.


Boa noite. Mas esse não está relacionado com esta crise sísmica...


----------



## GustavoVieira (17 Mar 2016 às 10:07)

*Magnitude ML 3.7 
Region STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR *
Date time 2016-03-16 23:10:45.6 UTC
Location 35.65 N ; 3.65 W
Depth 15 km


*Magnitude ML 3.0 
Region STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR *
Date time 2016-03-17 06:07:54.7 UTC
Location 35.86 N ; 3.71 W
Depth 10 km


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2016 às 17:27)

*Magnitude    3.2
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-17 16:53:50.1 UTC
Location    35.65 N ; 3.63 W
Depth    15 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=494943


----------



## GustavoVieira (20 Mar 2016 às 15:52)

*Magnitude ML 3.0 
Region STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR *
Date time 2016-03-20 10:01:28.1 UTC
Location 36.65 N ; 5.98 W
Depth 12 km


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2016 às 13:41)

*Magnitude    3.0
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-23 12:37:29.9 UTC
Location    35.62 N ; 3.53 W
Depth    30 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=496089


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2016 às 13:09)

*Magnitude    3.0
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-24 09:01:22.0 UTC
Location    35.46 N ; 3.78 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *F Effects: Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=496245


----------



## Pek (25 Mar 2016 às 12:27)

Junto a las costas de la provincia de Granada, ahora mismo:


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2016 às 10:46)

*Magnitude    3.9
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-25 22:28:46.6 UTC
Location    35.60 N ; 3.62 W
Depth    15 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *IV Effects: Largely Observed*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=496575


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2016 às 10:47)

*Magnitude    3.5
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-25 22:56:12.6 UTC
Location    35.67 N ; 3.72 W
Depth    2 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *III Effects: Weakly Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=496579


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2016 às 15:11)

*Magnitude    3.2
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-27 01:04:59.3 UTC
Location    35.47 N ; 3.71 W
Depth    20 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=496713


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mar 2016 às 21:23)

*Magnitude    3.2
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-28 06:28:07.5 UTC
Location    35.44 N ; 3.74 W
Depth    20 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *F Effects: Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=496928


----------



## kikofra (29 Mar 2016 às 02:54)

É normal estes dias todos de crise?


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2016 às 12:43)

S


kikofra disse:


> É normal estes dias todos de crise?


Sim, há crises sísmicas muito longas quando há muita energia acumulada...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2016 às 19:14)

*Magnitude    3.1
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-29 17:12:54.2 UTC
Location    35.53 N ; 3.79 W
Depth    5 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=497326


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 11:43)

*Magnitude    3.4
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-29 22:53:58.2 UTC
Location    35.76 N ; 3.81 W
Depth    2 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *III Effects: Weakly Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=497375


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 11:52)

*Magnitude    3.0
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-30 03:57:42.7 UTC
Location    35.42 N ; 3.75 W
Depth    20 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *F Effects: Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=497408


----------



## fablept (30 Mar 2016 às 23:02)

kikofra disse:


> É normal estes dias todos de crise?



Não é tanto a questão do número de dias, é mais a quantidade de sismos..desde 1 de Dezembro de 2015, o IGN.es já contabilizou 2221 sismos. Se pensarmos que desde o inicio de 2013 até Dezembro de 2015 só tinham ocorrido na zona 776 sismos, nos últimos 4 meses ocorreu 3x mais sismicidade do que em 2 anos. Só hoje foram mais de 15 sismos em Alboran..

http://www.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/sismoListadoTerremotos.do?locale=es&zona=1&cantidad_dias=5


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2016 às 10:52)

*Magnitude    3.1
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-31 18:02:56.1 UTC
Location    35.19 N ; 3.81 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *III Effects: Weakly Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=497710


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2016 às 10:55)

*Magnitude    3.0
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-04-01 01:36:07.8 UTC
Location    35.70 N ; 3.60 W
Depth    2 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=497822


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2016 às 23:24)

*Magnitude    3.0
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-04-03 22:18:18.3 UTC
Location    36.97 N ; 3.86 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=498323


----------



## fablept (4 Abr 2016 às 18:39)

Artigo sobre a sismicidade na zona de Alboran..
http://observador.pt/2016/04/04/acontecem-tantos-sismos-no-sul-espanha/

Baseado no artigo espanhol
http://www.huffingtonpost.es/2016/04/03/terremotos-mar-alboran_n_9581608.html?ir=Spain#


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Abr 2016 às 12:47)

Magnitude    3.3
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-04-06 07:54:44.0 UTC
Location    35.70 N ; 3.64 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=498907


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Abr 2016 às 14:13)

*Magnitude    3.2
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-04-07 12:54:14.5 UTC
Location    35.47 N ; 3.59 W
Depth    40 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=499093


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2016 às 13:54)

*Magnitude    3.9
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-04-08 07:10:07.8 UTC
Location    35.56 N ; 3.79 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *IV Effects: Largely Observed*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=499265


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2016 às 13:56)

*Magnitude    3.0
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-04-08 10:14:43.9 UTC
Location    35.43 N ; 3.73 W
Depth    20 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=499289


----------



## jonas (8 Abr 2016 às 14:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude    3.0
> Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
> Date time    2016-04-08 10:14:43.9 UTC
> Location    35.43 N ; 3.73 W
> ...


Nunca mais acabam!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2016 às 14:03)

jonas disse:


> Nunca mais acabam!


Pois não...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2016 às 22:10)

*Magnitude    3.0
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-04-08 20:13:45.5 UTC
Location    35.30 N ; 3.81 W
Depth    20 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *F Effects: Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=499393


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 13:59)

*Magnitude    3.1
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-04-14 12:01:34.4 UTC
Location    35.51 N ; 3.79 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *F Effects: Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=500575


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 18:25)

*Magnitude    3.6
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-04-16 13:06:44.2 UTC
Location    35.53 N ; 2.27 W
Depth    29 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=501087


----------



## camrov8 (16 Abr 2016 às 18:52)

Luismeteo3 Por favor para com este tipo de post's, estou a tentar ser o mais cordial possível, abrande um bocado pois satura o topico com post´s que acredito metade do "foristas" não pois sendo honesto não traz qualquer informação nova, e pelo que vi não sou o unico a ter o mesmo sentimento pois um colega ja disse o mesmo sobre o sismo do japão, é informação a mais


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 19:08)

*Bem, estou chocado! Nunca mais posto nada!*


----------



## camrov8 (16 Abr 2016 às 19:14)

não estou a dizer para parar, mas postar sempre que há uma replica e demais, na minha opinião os topicos servem para os eventos significativos como esta crise mas como já disse postar todas as replicas pode ter um efeito de afastar leitores, pois quando alguém vem ao tópico e só vê  
*Magnitude 3.6
Region STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time 2016-04-16 13:06:44.2 UTC
Location 35.53 N ; 2.27 W
Depth 29 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=501087
perde o interesse e quando vir que foi postado algo de novo já lá não vai pois pensa que é mais do mesmo. É o que me aconteceu


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2016 às 22:42)

*Earthquake Report* ‏@ShakingEarth  2h2 hours ago
Earthquake ! *ML 4.1 STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR* http://dlvr.it/LH1SSc


----------

